# case fans question



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a computer that has a 80mm case fan that blows air out. I have two more 80mm case fans that I would like to install. My question is, will my temps improve more with 2 fans blowing air out, or 2 fans blowing air in? I have 2 locations where 80mm case fans may be installed in the front of my case, and the back, so either setup would work logically. I just want to know which would work best for keeping temperatures low.


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

2 blowing out, 1 blowing in


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I concur with Rmesser.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Fan bringing air into the case is positioned at the front. All other, blowing out can be placed anywhere, but one is usually needed on the rear.


----------



## nick.rambo (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah move your air from front to back. But it really depends on your fan slots. If you've got a side slot, you can suck air in the front and side and then out the back. Or put 1 in the front pulling in and two in the back pulling out.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree that it is better to have two fans blowing out and 1 blowing in. Put the fans blowing out in the back, or 1 in the back, 1 in the top. Put the one blowing in, in the front bottom of the case.

The reason you want the 2 blowing out and 1 blowing in, is because a computer can be cooled better with lower air pressure. Having more fans (or more accurately, more milimeter fan size) blowing out than blowing in ensures a less than 1 atm pressure.

Cheers!


----------

